
The Worldly Exile: Edward Said’s Life and Afterlives - lermontov
https://www.thenation.com/article/culture/edward-said-selected-works-book-review/
======
woodandsteel
Can someone who is familiar with Said tell me what was his general view of
history? My impression (and I could be mistaken) is that according to
postcolonial theory, the world was a quite wonderful place until Western
imperialism came along. Is that what Said believed?

Or was he closer to the view of both Marxism and liberalism that imperialism
and societal oppression started at least as early as the development of
civilization as such many thousands of years earlier? Or perhaps some third
view.

